

Adium adds support for IRC and Twitter... - forsaken
http://beta.adium.im/

======
dchest
Twitter support is unusable [for me]. Adium adds everyone you follow to the
contact list. I follow 357 people. That's a pretty big contact list.

It is OK for using direct messages as IM, but it won't replace your Twitter
client.

~~~
pclark
twitter is the "me too" feature, I guess.

~~~
riffic
twitter is not an IM service.

~~~
tdm911
Unfortunately it is for many people. Thankfully we have the unfollow button
for those that feel the need to organise every facet of their life via
twitter.

------
miguelpais
I like the Twitter support! A lot really.... it integrates all the IM in one
place. Tweeting gets more familiar and easy.

You can send direct messages by chating with that contact the same way you'd
do in MSN/AIM. There is always a group chat called Timeline updating the
tweets being sent, where you can RT, reply and tag as favorite.

I'm convinced and maybe will drop Twitterific...

------
intranation
IRC support is great, I can finally ditch Colloquy. I consider Twitter to be
asynchronous, so I still use a separate application for that.

~~~
riffic
colloquy is 100 times better with buttesfire -
<http://github.com/shaniqua/buttesfire/downloads>

~~~
arthurk
What is buttesfire? I looked through the repo but there wasn't any information
on what it does.

~~~
riffic
oh it's a campfire-style theme for colloquy

------
dlytle
I misread Adium as Atium.

Gave me a mental image of Kelsier (from Mistborn) responding to tweets he
hasn't actually received yet.

(It's possible SOMEONE else here has read that series...)

------
igorgue
It was about time... Pidgin has this a while ago, they just needed to port it
and add the fancy ui ;)

------
fortepianissimo
I miss something simple - how do I tweet? (not DM to someone in my contact
list)

~~~
miguelpais
Go to file, mouse over the twitter account and "update tweets" It should open
a group chat called Timeline.

------
Kadin
I wonder what they did that makes it suddenly require 10.5. That's a deal-
breaker, at least for me.

